# Hi my name is Haint and I'm addicted to Halloween



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

However I'm not in the market for a cure! Love this season, and I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good, cause we don't offer any cures...we'll only make the addiction worse! Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Haint. Welcome.

Why do I suddenly feel like I'm at an AA meeting? 

...Hello everyone. My name is DarkLore and I've been free and clean of wax lips and candy corn for two days now. I'm glad all of you could be here for me to lean on...just in case I get the shakes and start reaching for a wax whistle, or some gummy ears.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

you have no idea what you've done opening the forum box ...welcome anyway


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I to have been clean from wax harmonicas only because they quit making them.

Welcome to HauntForum


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum.....life will never be the same.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You have made it to the first step and admitted your addiction. Now burry the rest of the steps with you body parts in your cemetery.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Haint! Lot's of talented people here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome. You know you've gone to far when you start hording the Mary Janes.


----------

